# How to hack various windows file for your modified windows



## ashish_patel (Jan 21, 2008)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
| UNATTENDED XP TUTORIAL 4 EVERYONE,NOT ONLY FOR THE ADVANCED PEOPLES |
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
"Atention, before starting any unattended modifying project, assure that's your future files for mod had the ""Archive"" atribbute afforded. If they're ""Read Only"" then you might be working for nothing, or even worse your files won't save changes and/or gave errors eachtime when you're trying to acces them.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
So let's start this tutorial :

First of all, how everybody know's the Microsoft's " NOTEPAD " text editor it's the best tool for an unattended project. With it, we can acces files which extension is something like : .txt, .bat, .cmd, .ini, .sif, html, .vbs, .inf, and others. Just try open a file with this wonderful tool, and see if it's openning.

Then, for modding *.dll, *.exe, and others multi-archive based files you'll need tools like an HexEditor, Resource Compiller, Decompiler, Debugger or other tool depending on your needings. I search for mine's , so you will be forced for search yours.

I highly recommend PeXplorer , from 
Code:
*www.heaventools.com
for resource compiling, decompiling , but it's not free.
Please buy it, and support the programmers, they've had done a great job creating this wonderfoul tool.

Soon we'll see another modifying tools in order that this tutorial advance....

Here are some accesing way's for files that I discovered on a "XP Professionall Sp2". If you have discovered anothers, then please contact me at 
Code:
worldofashish@gmail.com
, in order to make informational exchange.

x:\ where "x" it is the letter of your CD\DVD\USB STICK or else driver, maybe even a folder of your hard disk. See the drv_letter.PNG file included in the parental directory.

E:\I386\EULA.TXT this it will be nice to translate onto your language. Mine's romanian, so it was translated in romanian language . Now it's look awesome .
E:\I386\MSGINA.DL_ this is the file responsable with the (logon_off_screen.png)
E:\I386\NTKRNLMP.EX_ this is the file responsable with the "Hibernating..." screen, but just on computers who's power suply support hibernation.
E:\I386\NTOSKRNL.EX_ this is the file which contains your boot screen. Gave a bit little more attention to it. It's dangerous, can crash at booting if it's not done well.

From now on, i will just write the accesing ways, not the description.

E:\I386\TXTSETUP.SIF
E:\I386\OEMLOGO.GI_
E:\I386\SETUP_W.BM_
E:\I386\THEMEUI.DL_ see the theme_ui.png file inside this tutorial parental directory.
E:\I386\UXTHEME.DL_ for accepting unofficial visual styles.
E:\I386\WINNT32.EXE - see setup_xp.png file inside this tutorial parental directory.
E:\I386\WINNTBBA.DLL - billboard screen
E:\I386\WINNTBBU.DLL - billboard screen
E:\I386\WUAUCLT1.EX_ - automatic updates screens
E:\I386\WUAUCLT.EX_ - automatic updates screens
E:\I386\EXPLORER.EX_ - i think does everybody knows with it's responsable.
E:\I386\SHELL32.DL_ - for icons,and other graphic elements.
E:\I386\*.CU_ - These are cursor files, you choose an scheme and modify how you want.
E:\I386\DRIVER.CAB - It contains drivers, but also this archive contains those driver's logo's, so if you wanna be more professional you may modify them, they are just some graphics.
E:\I386\SYSTEM32\SMSS.EXE - For translate in DOS screen at Setup
E:\I386\REGEDIT.EXE
E:\I386\USETUP.EXE - Unninstall screen
E:\I386\WINNT32A.DLL - Setup screen on a non formated disk - installation.
E:\I386\WINNT32U.DLL - Setup screen on a non formated disk - unninstallation.
E:\I386\*.BM_ - These are bitmap files, usually used for user icons in the welcome screen.
E:\I386\MSTASK.DL_ - Scheduled Tasks screen
E:\I386\RINORPRT.SI_ - For setup installation commands
E:\I386\RISTNDRD.SI_ - For setup installation commands



The *.CPL or *.CP_ files, can be typed into Start > Run ..like their names is.
E:\I386\DSKQUOTA.DL_ ,after expandantion, it will be useful to do a little trick, instead of GB you may put EB, the higher storing method in present. Usefull for trick your friends.



There are two files that can be moded, but they've to be putted outside i386 root in order to replace the original ones. This will be done after the Setup Installation Process is finished.
These files are : oeminfo.ini, oemlogo.bmp.


THE ZIP ARCHIVE WITH THE IMAGES AND OTHER FILES MENTIONED UPTHERE YOU CAN DOWNLOAD FROM 
Code:
*www.marius-arabella.ro/fusion/true/XP.zip


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 21, 2008)

nice 1 but  source


----------



## shantanu (Jan 21, 2008)

Post the source or this thread will be deleted.... within next 12 hrs.


----------



## vish786 (Jan 21, 2008)

shantanu said:


> Post the source or this thread will be deleted.... within next 12 hrs.



your threat is identical to this


----------



## nvidia (Jan 21, 2008)

I thought this guy was banned


----------



## Kniwor (Jan 21, 2008)

That was a temporary ban to teach him a lesson, but apparently he did not learn any..

He doesn't seem to be contributing to the forum in any useful way, so I guess it's time for "ashish_patel" to go on a longtime vacation.


----------



## nvidia (Jan 22, 2008)

^^how long?


----------



## utsav (Jan 22, 2008)

14 years


----------



## nvidia (Jan 22, 2008)

utsav said:


> 14 years


*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/39.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/39.gif
I'm gonna miss this guy... 
And the strange icons he uses for his threads... Here he has used a thumbs down icon... Guys i think this guy only wanted to try the smilies... His intention was not copying some other material without mentioning the source...


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 22, 2008)

^^ he he he


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jan 22, 2008)

hahaha.. Funny replys.. hehe...

I hope we will get more new members as this person... Its not everyday that u can laugh on a serious topic.. hehe


----------

